# Canadian soldier found dead at undisclosed Persian Gulf base



## RackMaster (Jul 7, 2008)

RIP!



> *Canadian soldier found dead at undisclosed Persian Gulf base*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Saturday, July  5, 2008 | 10:18 AM ET  Comments115Recommend87*
> 
> ...


----------



## tova (Jul 7, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## 0699 (Jul 7, 2008)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## AWP (Jul 7, 2008)

Blue Skies.


----------



## elle (Jul 7, 2008)

RIP Cpl. Downey.




His wife also serves, Cpl Vanessa Downey.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 7, 2008)

RIP Cpl. Downey 

Prayers out to your family and especially safe wishes to your wife.

LL


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jul 7, 2008)

Rest Well


----------

